# Hello!



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

I looked at this site the other day and was so impressed by the camaraderie, enthusiasm and professionalism that I decided to join! I don't know what I have to offer but I've got a lot to learn.

I've had my 03 225C for just over a year and am starting to think about a stage 2 tune (remap with rolling road before and after, and a Milltek rear box) by 'West Tuning' who are based on the edge of the Thruxton race track (I live near Bath in Somerset). They seem like a good bunch but I have some reservations on what kind of impact it'll have on the car's engine, clutch, turbo etc. Will it shorten their life expectancy much? I'm loving the sounds of the gains though. Come on - who can convince me...?


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Dixon Bainbridge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I looked at this site the other day and was so impressed by the camaraderie, enthusiasm and professionalism that I decided to join! I don't know what I have to offer but I've got a lot to learn.
> 
> I've had my 03 225C for just over a year and am starting to think about a stage 2 tune (remap with rolling road before and after, and a Milltek rear box) by 'West Tuning' who are based on the edge of the Thruxton race track (I live near Bath in Somerset). They seem like a good bunch but I have some reservations on what kind of impact it'll have on the car's engine, clutch, turbo etc. Will it shorten their life expectancy much? I'm loving the sounds of the gains though. Come on - who can convince me...?


I agree seems far better than Audi Sport who ban you for expressing a love of Audis and a dislike of BMWs!!
TTRG (Not far from Dixon)


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

RGBArgee said:


> Dixon Bainbridge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


How ironic! I won't bother with them then. I reckon we're in the right place now though RG. :wink:

No-one has convinced me to mod my car yet though! I guess I haven't exactly posted it in the right area though...


----------

